# Wrist pain when cleaning/front squating



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

I am doing power cleans, military press and front squats.

These seem to be going OK but I have an issue with wrist flexibility. When I try to position the bar on my shoulders/chest after the clean I can't bend me wrists/hands back far enough, which then gives me an issue when going in to the squat as I am holding the weight with my hands rather than supporting it on my shoulders/chest. Can anyone post some suggestions as to how I can sort this out please.

cheers

Rich


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You can start to work on your wrist flexibility - load up a bar into the squat rack so it isn't going to move, then gradually and slowly stretch your wrists into a position that would enable the front delts and clavicle to lift the bar, rather than your wrists.

You tube some Olymipc weight lifting vids and you'll see that the wrist does not take any of the weight, its bourne by the front delts, after its been cleaned.

This stretching takes many weeks to get results, it doesn't happen in one session. In the meantime you can front squat with a cross armed grip until your flexibilty increases.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

For Front Squats, I was always shown to have my hands OVER the bar, with my thumbs under to support the bar - not with my fingers underneath it. I think that's what Porky Pie is referring to as a 'cross-armed grip'. Also, if you're cleaning it up and that part hurts, maybe try positioning your hands etc around the bar in a frame and then carrying it out so that you're good to go? I used to step out of a squat rack with the bar in position.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

aye for front squats try crossing your arms mate with wrists above the bar, its the only comfortable way i can perform front squaties

front squats

but keep those elbows up lol


----------

